# huron pier walleye



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

me and a buddy are goin up this weekend to try to get some walleye from the huron pier. im not looking for a special spot or lure or anything just sme general info on how to catch them as neither me or my friend have ever caught any walleye so any ifo would be greatly appreciated thnx guys


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've heard casting Rattle Traps has worked well. You might get more info if you post in the Lake Erie Forum. Good luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive heard that #14 hj's work, as well as reef runners ripsticks, smithwicks. any stickbait style plug. Let the fish tell you if they want floaters or suspending. And as mentionded before lipless cranks are always fish catchers!
Good luck and let us know how you do!

BObby


----------

